# NOISE!! at the front of the trans or bottom reae of the motor sounds like marbels



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

hi there i have a 1969 gto with a turbo 400 and 3.23 rear end now i just turnd 20 car experience is low now i love my car but sometimes any ways ok there s this NOISE YES A NOISE IT ONLY HAPPENS WHEN THE CAR IS IN GEAR IT SOUNDS AS IF ITS COMING FROM THE FRONT OF THE TRANS OR THE BACK OF THE MOTOR YOU NOW IT SOUNDS LIKE IM DRIVING OVER LITTLE ROCKS LIKE GRAVEL THATS THE BEST WAY TO DESCRIBE IT LIKE THERES LITTLE BITS OF METAL BUT WHEN I START TO ROLL IT STOPS IF IM IN NEUTRAL IT STOPS I REV THE ENGINE UP NOTHING ONLY IN GEAR AT AN ///ALMOST OR COMPLETE STOP...

SOME ONE SAID IT COULD BE A BAD TORQ COVERTER ??? PLEASE HELP
sounds like marbles or somthin


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

any noise sounding like gravel or marbles in the transmission area is NOT GOOD I would TOW this car to your mechanic immediately and have him look at it- a little chunk of metal is probably floating around in there just waiting to do some damage that you will not be able to walk away from- CHECK IN OUT SOONER THAN LATER!!!!!!!


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds like some of the converter bolts are broken and flying around inside the dust cover. Look at the dust cover it probably has dents in it from the inside. I have seen this on lots of Pontiacs, even my own '69 had this issue right after I got it in '04.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

I couple of years ago I had a cracked flex plate (350 ci with 350 turbohydramatic) that made noise similar to what you are describing.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Last time I heard that noise I was towing my GTO home. Found 7 holes the size of golf balls in my oil pan.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have had the cracked flexplate also. cracked around the bolt holes at the crankshaft.


----------

